# غير مأسوف عليك



## xebonyx

أهلاً يا أصدقاء المنتدى،

هل لكم أية أفكار حول معنى هذه الكلمات؟ يبدو لي أنها عبارة شائعة تدل على أنه ليس من الضروري لتكون قلقاً عن شيء وكأنها نوع من نصيحة وإن لست متأكدة تماماً من هذا 
الافتراض. عثرت عليها في مختلفة سياقات.  في معظمها كلمة "ارحل" تسبق العبارة.

وشكراً


----------



## إسكندراني

أى لن نأسف علىٰ رحيلك - قارن بـ«غير المغضوب عليهم».


----------



## xebonyx

شكراً على مساعدتك!


----------

